# Yard Coordinator bonus.



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

How does this merrit role factor in the bonus? I’m about to be capped.


----------



## WHS (May 7, 2022)

TM


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

WHS said:


> TM


™️


----------



## aifbeewert (May 7, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> ™️


™️


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Does the Truck Gate have parking spaces over on that side? Cuz we barley do…. I’m trained on a lot of power equipment but need my golf cart and Yard Spotter licenses. Since it’s on target property I don’t need a CDL right? I’m getting EMT certification too. Colabing with my TS B2 😎


----------



## Luck (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Does the Truck Gate have parking spaces over on that side? Cuz we barley do…. I’m trained on a lot of power equipment but need my golf cart and Yard Spotter licenses. Since it’s on target property I don’t need a CDL right? I’m getting EMT certification too. Colabing with my TS B2 😎


E*R*T. Big difference. And no, you will not ever be touching a truck. You are sitting in a hut and doing paperwork all day. The security aspect of it has even been split off to TSS so you wont be doing any of that either. 
Its not a bad gig but its incredibly boring and you will be constantly speaking to truckers, many of which dont speak English well.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> E*R*T. Big difference. And no, you will not ever be touching a truck. You are sitting in a hut and doing paperwork all day. The security aspect of it has even been split off to TSS so you wont be doing any of that either.
> Its not a bad gig but its incredibly boring and you will be constantly speaking to truckers, many of which dont speak English well.


Exactly. I don’t even think our YCs use the golf cart anymore, that went to TSS in the divorce.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> How does this merrit role factor in the bonus? I’m about to be capped.


They are not. Bonus is based on whatever percentage you are assigned by an OM. What that percentage works out to depends on hours worked. Ie, more OT = bigger bonus.
Thanks
@Hal


----------



## DC Diva (May 8, 2022)

The more popular you are, the more you kiss ass to your OM, the higher your bonus %.  People in our building on reliability CA managed to get higher % than others in the same job that came to work, did their jobs, but did not pucker up.


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> E*R*T. Big difference. And no, you will not ever be touching a truck. You are sitting in a hut and doing paperwork all day. The security aspect of it has even been split off to TSS so you wont be doing any of that either.
> Its not a bad gig but its incredibly boring and you will be constantly speaking to truckers, many of which dont speak English well.


™️


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> E*R*T. Big difference. And no, you will not ever be touching a truck. You are sitting in a hut and doing paperwork all day. The security aspect of it has even been split off to TSS so you wont be doing any of that either.
> Its not a bad gig but its incredibly boring and you will be constantly speaking to truckers, many of which dont speak English well.


™️


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> E*R*T. Big difference. And no, you will not ever be touching a truck. You are sitting in a hut and doing paperwork all day. The security aspect of it has even been split off to TSS so you wont be doing any of that either.
> Its not a bad gig but its incredibly boring and you will be constantly speaking to truckers, many of which dont speak English well.


i don’t wanna be YC. Denton I see you and all three of your recruiters 🎯 Lmk if you need a HR Business Partner. You’d have me at HR Business Partner and I’d be on my way up.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Exactly. I don’t even think our YCs use the golf cart anymore, that went to TSS in the divorce.


Can you tell me about this divorce? When I was on the clock training a RWTM I tried to look at sharepoint about the OB RDC. Interesting but I didn’t have time to fully explore. I use it when I perform SUL audits. Instead of resorting to here for answers a mentor showed me sharepoint.


----------



## Luck (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Can you tell me about this divorce? When I was on the clock training a RWTM I tried to look at sharepoint about the OB RDC. Interesting but I didn’t have time to fully explore. I use it when I perform SUL audits. Instead of resorting to here for answers a mentor showed me sharepoint.


Security used to be one "big" team that did everything. Now they are separated into 3 distinct job titles and roles, security in building, truck paper work handlers, and security outside in the yard. The idea is it allows them to focus on their roles better and be more proficient among other things. 

It would be like is OB was seperated into a team that only does Depal, another team that only does NC Sort, and a different team that only loads trailers.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> Security used to be one "big" team that did everything. Now they are separated into 3 distinct job titles and roles, security in building, truck paper work handlers, and security outside in the yard. The idea is it allows them to focus on their roles better and be more proficient among other things.
> 
> It would be like is OB was seperated into a team that only does Depal, another team that only does NC Sort, and a different team that only loads trailers.


Ohh. That’s why we QC’s contact dispatch now instead of Security. That was forever ago. I never knew.


----------



## Luck (May 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Ohh. That’s why we QC’s contact dispatch now instead of Security. That was forever ago. I never knew. We go back to when I made this profile under koston lol. You and I shared locations first. You were my first official breakroom ™️ I could trust. Anyways I have HQ telling me the SC would be a great fit for me. Once I get a bite I’m gone.


I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> I hope it goes well for you.


It should.


----------

